
NY Top Court: Immigrants Are Entitled to Jury Trials If Deportation Can Result - masonic
https://reason.com/blog/2018/11/28/new-yorks-top-court-rules-immigrants-are
======
docbrown
I wonder how the decision from Jennings v. Rodriguez played into this courts
ruling. While Jennings v. Rodriguez gave immigrants the right to periodic bond
hearings [1], it gives them civil rights from the start.

1: [https://www.npr.org/2018/02/27/589096901/supreme-court-
rulin...](https://www.npr.org/2018/02/27/589096901/supreme-court-ruling-means-
immigrants-can-continue-to-be-detained-indefinitely)

------
seaocean
How much better is the jury trial than the alternatives for those who are not,
uh, a "culture fit"? For example, those that are "highly melanated", or of
"mestizo persuasion (and Mexican extraction who 'no speaka da English')" or
covered head to toe in burka or limp -wristed homosexual or, again, Boris who
is fresh off the boat from Belarus with the thickest of accents and broken
grammar...how do they fare with the jury who I am assuming will be made up of
those who represent the opinion and culture of the majority for who those
listed above are not always the "most respectable of people"? I guess one
could argue this is NY, not Alabama, but then again, NYC is not synonymous
with Upstate New York.

I apologize for my own grammar. Asking the question for my friend :)

~~~
knolax
Presumably, some of those that are selected to be a "jury of your peers" are
going to be the same demographic as you, that is if you have a good lawyer who
can select the right jury.

~~~
Konnstann
How many people about to be deported are going to have access to good lawyers
proficient in jury selection?

